# Problems about balancing pressure in hydronic HVAC systems



## simoncons (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello 
My name is Simon and I am working as a consultant. 
I am looking into problems about balancing the pressure in hydronic HVAC systems. I am interested in knowing, if this is a familiar problem for you (e.g. happens in 8 out of 10 installations) and how you usually solve this?
I have a case where a five star hotel repetevely have to pay back the room rent to unsatisfied guests because the hydronic system is not balanced and not able to distribute the cooling water to the far end of the building. Unsatisfied guests, unsatisfied hotel owner, unsatisfied technical manager.... Several things have been tried out including installing a bigger pump and chiller without success?


I had one of our illustrators make the case story into a little "comic", just to illustrate the problem:


----------



## chilltech (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this a high rise building? If so, how many floors? What else have you tried? What type of valves are in building? e.g. 2 or 3 way valves. Is the chiller plant a single loop or primary/secondary?:blink:


----------

